# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Bibliothque pour Python 3

## Belerod

Je suis perdu !!!

Est ce qu'il y a des bibliothque graphique disponible pour Python 3 ???

Merci et bonne journe.

----------


## josmiley

j'utilise pygame; par support  100% mais rien de gnant ...

----------


## VinsS

PyQt

Je l'utilise sous Debian et Arch sans problme.
Faut compiler dans la plupart des cas. Mais a n'a vraiment rien de chinois.

----------


## Belerod

Donc rien n'est compatible  100% avec Python 3 ???

Snif snif ... ::cry:: 

En faite, pour expliquer un peu plus, je me forme en crant un logiciel trs simple, mais il me faut la possibilit de faire des liste droulante !!!

Et d'aprs ce que j'ai pu voir, avec Tkinter, pas trop possible. J'ai trouv Mwp, mais qui est malheureusement pas trop compatible avec Python 3 !!!

En faite, il n'est me manque que a pour terminer la premire partie de mon projet ...

Snif snif ... ::cry:: 

La seconde partie sera plus difficile ... ::aie::

----------


## josmiley

oula !

des menus droulants tout prts y en  pas avec pygame;
enfin si, mais c'est chaud ... si tu n'as jamais fait de pygame.

http://www.pygame.org/project/2031/?release_id=3606
http://www.pygame.org/project-Simple...1709-2976.html

c'est quoi ton projet ?

----------


## Belerod

Logiciel de gestion de comptitions sportives !

Donc il me faut des liste droulante ...

Il ne me manque que a ...

----------


## VinsS

Je n'ai pas dis que PyQt n'tait pas compatible  100 % avec Python3, il l'est.

Faut compiler, c'est tout.
Sous Linux, 10 minutes de lecture-comprhension-action de ta part + 10  xxx minutes de travail pour ta machine (selon son ge)
Sous windows, a ne devrait pas tre trs diffrent.

Une fois fait, tu auras envie de beaucoup plus que tes simples listes droulantes.

----------


## Belerod

Merci VinsS.

J'ai trouv mon bonheurs dans tkinter.tix !

Mais je vais regarder de plus prt ce que tu me proposes car je suis bien conscient que je suis limit !

Encore merci !

----------


## dourouc05

> Sous windows, a ne devrait pas tre trs diffrent.


 ::koi::  ? C'est extrmement diffrent : rien  compiler, Riverbank s'occupe de tout ! http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/.../pyqt/download. Sous Linux, pas mal de distros ont un paquet PyQt 4 pour Python 3 (sauf LFS  ::aie:: ).

----------

